# Roseline Sharks on Sale $4.45 through the 28th



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Petsmart has these Denison's Barbs/Roseline Sharks on sale through the 28th for $4.45. I thought I would pass on the info as I have never seen these guys on sale for so cheap. I don't think every Petsmart carries them. 

I thought the deal was to good not to pass on the info. I just wish I had the tank for them. Hopefully I can save enough money so in the Fall I can get a quick cure for my MTS symptoms that have developed.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

That's exactly 50% of what I paid for each of my seven over the last few months. Steal ! 

And Petsmart has been stocking more and more of them lately. Not sure why the sudden increase in availability.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I checked my local PetSmarts and none of them carry them. :'(


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Must be regional. I have 3 Petsmarts within 20 miles of me and all three have them. Last time I was at the one in my neighborhood, they had 15 of them in stock. Crazy... never had more than 5 before.


----------

